# Pony Riders



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I ride our pony/ borderline horse. Though she's stocky and healthy. I'm 6'. I really haven't seen too much bias of rider vs horse/ pony size around here. Heck, a lot of rodeo horses are under 15hh. And we have a rodeo 10 miles from the house every weekend in the summer. 
That being said, I've read a lot of size questions on here. While I think cultural and regional common practices vary play into it a lot, I also think that the common questions get more notice as they show up in search results. Which will obviously bring up the resulting debates. 
My opinion? A healthy, well built, in shape pony can carry an average grown man or woman safely. Common sense being as lacking as it is most if the time, extremes will be pushed. And folks who are smart enough to consider what they intend to accomplish will do so safely and effectively.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I am 5'7" and 115lbs and have every intention of starting my 12.3hh Fjord this summer. People I board with and BOs think I'm nuts, not about concerns for her health, just that I would enjoy riding something so small. 

I prefer horses on the shorter side (15.2hh and under) anyway and am extremely excited to see how well her training continues, as I would love to go out on trails on her next to my friends who have 16hh+ horses.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey now! Im 6' with my boots on and i ride a pony.. technically a pony.. a 14 hand walker.. i broke her 13 hand colt too, lol.  

When i was a kid i rode a near 17 hand workin cow horse and id always trade her to ride the 12 hand haflinger cross pony because she was so fun! Most ponys are little jerks- but this mare was the most precious creature ive ever met! I blame the haflinger side, lol. Theyre real sweet 'horses' id ride one before i rode the tall horse for sure-- riding ponies is just good fun! Im all like this :mrgreen: lol. 

15.2 is short?! :shock:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

15.2 is actually a pretty good sized horse. It's bigger than you think.

I think it depends a lot on build. Ponies who are bred to carry heavier things are built for it, but some short horses are in fact pretty frail, just as some larger horses are frail. I am 5'2''. My mare is 13.3, reining and cowhorse bred, and is very sturdy. I let most anyone ride her. I like big horses but I search for athleticism more than anything, and to be honest I can't climb on large horses unless they are really good at holding still.  :rofl:

I have, however, seen frail 15hh horses with light bone that I wouldn't put a heavy man on. Also seen small ponies who could go all day, and vice versa. It really is relative to breed and build more so than size.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

The only comments I've seen regarding the size of people riding ponies have been directed towards people obviously far to big for the pony.

I have no problem with adults riding ponies, in fact I 100% agree that a younger pony needs a smaller adult/teen to hop on every now and then for a "tune up". I'm only 5'1 so was often handed that job through the years.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

You see the comments more in the dressage/english world of riding than the western world. The preferred "image" seems to be a small rider on a huge horse. However, even that has seemed to be changing as a few ponies have made big names for themselves and people like Lendon Gray promote them. 

I'm 5'8 and I rode a 13.3 hand haflinger for close to 10 years and now have a 14.2 hand mustang. The main thing is looking for a sturdy build with no major conformation issues. I had a 13.3 hand Quarter horse that I never even attempted to get on as she was fine boned and truely just a small-horse rather than a pony despite her height.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I see more western riders around here riding smaller horses/ponies.
My husband and I trail ride and both have smaller horses. My husband is 6'3" and rides a qh just under 14.3 hands. He has no problem carrying my husband on long rides. He is large bodied so takes up a lot of leg and my hubby looks fine on him. I am 5'4" and right around 125 pounds and ride a 14.1 hand mule, and I am going to go look at a haffie cross soon that is also 14.1. I don't think I'd be comfortable on anything smaller, but I certianly don't want anything larger than 15 hands because I have a hard time getting my saddle situated on anything taller! 
If anyone rides with us on a taller horse then they get to clear all the spider webs on the trails with their face :wink:


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cat, you're completely right! I don't see nearly as many western riders put up a fuss about larger people riding ponies, probably because there are some small quarter-horsey types that are built like tanks! Probably the reason why english riders are so opposed to it is because that the breeds we consider "ideal" for competition are 15-17+hh warmbloods and thoroughbreds. I found the pony club weight standards for rallies, they are as follows:
<12.2hh (smalls): rider weight must not exceed 117lbs
12.2-13.2hh (mediums): rider weight must not exceed 150lbs
13.2-14.2hh (larges): rider weight must not exceed 180lbs
And idk if this includes tack or not, which could potentially add a lot of weight.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I think, like with a lot of things, it depends on all of the variables involved. You can't generalize pony riding and adults.

My pony is 14.1hh, but she is very stocky and short-backed. Her compact size has never made me feel an adult is too big for her. I would never ride a horse I felt too big on and I never feel to big for her, even though I am overweight. My father rode her. Even though he weighs a little less than me, he is taller and he was fine too.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 4'11 and weigh about 92 pounds right now. I 'tune up' ride our lesson ponies every week or two and have never felt bad about it. I have a light seat and don't bounce around on them, so I've even put out 11.1hh pony mare through her paces. I wouldn't let an normal sized adult ride her, but we have lesson kids up to 85 lbs or so ride her and she doens't have trouble with them.

We also have two 13.2hh ponies, a Quarter Pony mare who is nothing if not as sturdy as they get, and a (possibly) appy gelding. The QP mare is ridden by a 200 lb cowboy some times (though her normal rider is 160) and does just fine, the appy is a bit lighter built but has carried up to 180 lbs for a full day's work. Both are in tip top shape though, and have decent conformation. If they didn't have good conformation or were old, I might reconsider.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Cat said:


> You see the comments more in the dressage/english world of riding than the western world. The preferred "image" seems to be a small rider on a huge horse.


The reason for that could very well be (in hunters at least) that the taller, longer legged horses have a much easier time getting the distance between jumps in the right number of strides. Hunters are all about grace, ease, and technical ride. If you have a 14hh QH going up against a 17hh TB, and having to cover the same distance in the same number of strides, the TB is going to make it look slow and easy, and the QH is going to have to really work to cover the space, and it won't look as pretty. The more competitive riders tend to ride big lanky horses because it's what the judges look for, and it's become a stereotype. But it's not so much the weight as it is the appearance.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Im 5'9" and ride anything from 12.2 hh to 18hh. While cuing with your legs is difficult at the extremes, its not that big of deal, they never had a problem. I prefer 15.2 to 16hh and slim, I have joint issues and riding a wide horse can be extremely painful for me, on a taller narrow horse, my legs don't drag or wrap around the horse. But together we looked balanced.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

ponyluver420 said:


> Hi! SO I am new to this forum, but have read/heard a lot of controversy about adults/older kids riding ponies. I know that a lot of pony breeds were originally bred to carry grown men all day on farmland, but nowadays people (especially americans) say that only small kids should ride ponies? Kids as in Pony Clubbers and none under the age of like, 13. I don't really get this, a lot of riders from UK seem to be fine with adults riding ponies, but here people are all freaked out about it.


I don't think this is based on concern for the ponies' health. It's a belief that ponies are for kids and therefore you're not a grown-up if you still ride one. It is just like how dressage riders want big horses even though size doesn't make a difference in dressage.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I suppose it also depends on your idea of a pony. A lot of non really horsey do-gooder types only think of pony as the little 10hh Shetland, and if you say to one of them that you ride a pony, this is what they picture.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I"m in the pony club.. haha, I'm you're height (5"5-6) and ride a 13.2 hh pony as well.
Actually had a discussion with a club leader a couple days ago but he said since I'm built so small I look fine, even though he's into bigger horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The smallest horse I've ridden in my adult years was a little 13.1 hand Shetland x QH that I started a couple of years ago. I am 5'5 and average weighing about 130 pounds but with my 43 pound saddle and the rest of my tack, my riding weight is at least 175.

Little JJ carried me working full days at a feedlot (8+ hours every day) and I even managed to rope off him once so he also hauled a 500 pound heifer out of a pen.

I really loved that little horse.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

apachiedragon said:


> I suppose it also depends on your idea of a pony. A lot of non really horsey do-gooder types only think of pony as the little 10hh Shetland, and if you say to one of them that you ride a pony, this is what they picture.
> Shetland Pony Wild West - YouTube


Haha, nice video!:wink:Just hope they didn't actually put grown people on those poor little ponies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, my question is more or less answered, but keep the opinions coming! Also, I weigh about 130ish pounds, and my saddle is like 15, so my ride weigh is still within pony club limits! (ride weight is 145lbs) :lol: be sure to post ur height too, so I can get an idea of rider height to pony height ratio! esp. if u post pics!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

In all honesty, when I was in college I worked at a stables where I was ofter catch rider for a lot of medium to large ponies. I was in the 120lb range then (I'm 5'3") and even the ones around 12.2hh never had trouble carrying my weight. The problem with a large rider on a small pony is that balance is so much more precarious, and your leg is so long that it is more difficult to keep leg on them properly and cue them properly. As long as you are riding a pony that takes up your leg well and that you are comfortable on, it shouldn't be a problem. I'm not as light as I used to be, but I still get hired to work larger ponies from time to time. And I ride my daughter's 14.2hh TB/Morgan cross regularly. 

As everyone is saying, it really depends on the pony too. I have two pictures here, one is me riding a client pony (the pinto) that is 13.1hh but with a very drafty built (also very overweight) and the other is me riding my daughters pony, who is 14.2hh, but he is from lighter horse stock. I look much larger on the taller pony because of his build.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I own and ride my 13.2/13.3h pony. She's welsh cob x arab, we do pretty much everything but our hearts are in the jumpers and always have been, she's a competitive little pon! I got her when I was 13, everybody said I would outgrow her, fortunately for me I actually finished growing (minus a little filling out) when I was 12. I am in my 20s now and for the most part I am her only rider. Despite being stocky, she's too small for most adults. As for kids? She is much too hot. I wouldn't even trust her with an experienced kid, I don't feel like their mindset is quite as "there" as my pony needs to have a good productive ride, and to deal with a problem should it arise - which it likely would, that's just her personality. I've heard from a lot of people telling me I shouldn't ride her because I'm "too big" for her, or "she's a pony, she's meant for kids". Really though, she's taught me a lot as a rider and in general about myself. I'm a better rider today because of her. That, and I really don't think I am too big on her at all. I actually love seeing adults on ponies - provided the size goes together.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Beverleyy, how tall are u? And cool, that you've had her so long! How high have u jumped? She is super cute, btw!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pony with adult.*































hiya my pony is a rescue pony he is 29 years old now and i have had him for 28 years he is a welsh section a and is 12 hh.
he is not a childs pony as he is way to stroung for a child and i would not like to take the risk.
i broke him in to being ridden and he also drives to.
he is a fantastic pony and we have shared lots of great times togeather.
im 5'8 and at that time weighed 9 1/4 stone and he carryed my weight no problems at all.
im so proud of him and to me his my son and we have shared a lot of fun and adventures togeather.
heres a picture of him.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

huh, I'm probably gonna be abt the same height that you are, so the pics r good! Also, moderately off topic, but how high have you seen ponies jump?


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone else got input on the topic? ALso, I got my friends to take a few pics of me riding Joey, I don't really look too big on him now that I can see myself, in a way!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

ponyluver420 said:


> Beverleyy, how tall are u? And cool, that you've had her so long! How high have u jumped? She is super cute, btw!!!


So I totally forgot I posted in here, better late than never right?:lol:

I am 5'1" and a 1/2, she is probably close to 13.2h without her shoes, and stocky as heck, though doesn't completely show it in photos. 
I haven't done a TON of jumping with her recently, just popping over a few here or there. Doesn't help that my confidence over fences has completely gone to carp, lol. The highest I have ever taken her was probably 3'6" or so, kind of a one time deal just because. We regularly are going around 2'6"/2'9", and were going 3' regularly for a while ...planning to get there again once I get some guts again haha.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How old is you horse, beverlyy?


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my prior horse (er, pony!) was 14.2 hands. i got him when i was 11 and had to give him up when i was 21. i'd say my height and weight were less when i was 11 than when i was 21, but all those years he carried me no problem, over jumps, through the trails, everywhere. we were a team, through and through


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I used to ride and jump our pony before she retired. She is 13.2 hand POA and I am 5'3" and 105 pounds. I got her when I was 12 or 13 and rode her up until last year (I am 21 now-- she just turned 21 too!). There was a lady at the barn where I used to board that rode a pony (just walking and a little trotting) and people would show negativing towards it, but the pony could carry the weight and he was fine.


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's rlly fun to hear everyone's stories!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Just got this guy!
Connemara X Welsh, I think about 13 hh, I am 5'2-3" 110 lbs


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

@Thyme: He is sooo cute!


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

all ponies (including shetlands) except fallabellas can carry full grown men


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha well if ponies are 8hh to 14.2hh then fallabellas dont count! (8hh and under is a mini)!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you! He has a lot of jump in him haha he is an awesome pony!


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cool! How high have you gone with him?


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm just over 5ft and ride our 12.2hh pony!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

That pic is the highest for us so far , not sure how high it is but his previous owners had a teen schooling 3ft with him cross country. He is 11.2 uhh but feels like a big horse over jumps! I am doing a refresher (excuse my position) and he caught me off guard with his spring omf over the jumps hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

There. I finally got a decent picture of me riding Kaja, who is 12.3hh to my 5'7" self.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

She is looking awesome! You guys look great together !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyluver420 (Apr 30, 2013)

@Thyme: Is the barrel jump you are doing a barrel sideways with a pole over it? I've done that with Joey and I believe it is about 2'5"


----------

